# Some Hollywood gossip



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20090304/en_movies_eo/102671


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's a little more info on the Megan Fox front.
From Yahoo & Reuters.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.reuters.com/megan-fox-lines-up-comicbook-movies-reuters


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

What?


----------

